# Capuchin Creek 9-1-2013



## Mudcon (Oct 6, 2009)

As CornPone Atv Club went back to Scott County over Laborday weekend, we found one of our favorite trails on Capuchin Creek was starting to be graded at the beginning of it. I decided to record the whole trail so if they do happen to go all the way through so we could go back in the future and remember what it was like. If they do go all the way through it the trail will never be the same. The video is rather long due to its a pretty long trail. 


Capuchin Creek, Scott County Tennessee 9-1-2013 - YouTube


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wow... that is a nice trail. surely they wont grade all the way through.


----------



## Mudcon (Oct 6, 2009)

I really hope not


----------

